# allsorts dog rescue (west sussex)



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

we have some new adults dogs now on our website please look if your thinking of getting a rescue dog.
Allsorts Dog Rescue


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

We have 3 cheeky terriers that have been have been in kennels now for long time, please have a look at them.
Allsorts Dog Rescue

please post to other websites


----------

